# help with 1st gen ipod shuffle



## rambo (Dec 20, 2005)

hi i have three ipod shuffle's that simply refuse to work i have the orange light continusly blinking ulternating between yellow and orange i cannot see it in my computer or itunes is it possible that a very old computer currupted or fried the memory or something like in win 95?
could i reformat it but how if i cant see the drive?

PLEASE HELP


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can not reformat iPods. Have you tried to set the iPod into Restore mode?


----------

